# CO2/Fish Stores in Cincinnati?



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey everyone, I had a few questions for veryone here. I live at about 2 o'clock on the I-275 loop in Cincinnati, and I was wondering a few things..

a.) Does anyone know of any decent places to buy or fill CO2 tanks near there without much hassle? 
b.) Does anyone know of any really good aquarium stores near here?

Any advice/comments would be appreciated


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Pyro,

Let me see if I can help:

a) I fill my C02 at:

Valley National Gases Incorporated
2881 Tylersville Rd
Hamilton, OH 45015
(513) 863-3946

They simply exchange my 20lb tank with no fuss and it's close to me. 2 o'clock is near the Blue Ash/Sharonville right? If so you probably have a 20-25min drive I'd guess.

b) Aquarium stores, a favorite topic of mine, I'll list them in order of my favorite:

1) All About Pets, Rt 42 in Pisgah (West Chester). Dave has the BEST prices on tanks.. as he has lots of 2nds and cracked tanks which are EASY to fix (not the best for a show tank but great for grow out tanks). He also has tons of used or out-of-box deals there. Definitely a place I recommend everyone checking out!

2) Aquatics & Exotics. Rt. 127 in North College Hill. Was there today. Jason is a great guy, and if you have any marine questions, he can answer them. Check out the 10k gallon shark pond and 2,600 gallon (or is it 2,800? I forget) in-wall marine tank. If you're looking for custom acrylic tanks, I hear he just started manufacturing them. Beautiful store, lots of interesting varieties of fish.

3) Aquarium Adventure. Mason-Montgomery Rd Mason/Symmes township. I believe this is a glorified Petsmart (someone correct me if I'm wrong). It's a pleasure to walk through, and take a look at things. Beautiful display tanks. I'd hate to see the overhead cost for all of these Oceanic "wave" tanks. However, one thing is for certain, I know how they're paying for it.

4) Jacks/Petsmart, etc etc. All over. The typical pet stores. Sometimes you find a great deal. Petsmart matches prices online, however the "cool" things I need (say Mag-Drive 36..a 3,600gal/hr pump.. they of course wouldn't have it in stock). I still find myself wandering through them on really, really boring days.

Anyway, I don't know if you're new to the hobby, but message boards like this are always a great place to meet friends and find GREAT deals. Another similar website (please someone tell me if I'm not allowed to do this.. some message boards frown upon hyperlinking other msgbrds) is www.gcas.org, which is the Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society.

Either way, I hope this helps, and I hope I can fall asleep soon ray:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice post Chris, I think you pretty much covered it all 

Pyro, if you are interested in attending our August meeting/Barbeque/PoolParty take a look at the August meeting thread :wink:


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

CincyCichlids,
Thanks for the advice! I drove up to the CO2 place you suggested today...got lost about 3 times which changed a 1 hour trip into about a 2 and a half hour trip during rush hour, but I was really happy when I got there. Buying the tank was really easy, the gentleman working there was really nice and actually looked around trying to find me one of the newer cylinders without me even mentioning anything. He told me how someone actually bought 2x 50# for greenhouses and had it filled every two weeks  Really great service, I'd recommend it to anyone in the area.

Anyways, I got an almost brand new 5# cylinder filled with CO2 for about $85 after tax and the fillup. Fillups are $9, so not unreasonable at all, especially since I'll only need to go about once a year. Now all I need is a regulator and some CO2 tubing, and I'll be growing much nicer plants! (and maybe even upgrading to a 50 gallon soon from my 29).

I haven't checked out All About Pets or Aquatics and Exotics yet, but I'll be sure to give it a try next time I need a weekend tirp.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Pyro,
If you haven't ordered a CO2 Regulator/Needle Valve/Solenoid yet, I can get you one shipped for $72 shipped. If you want 10' of clear (non silicone) CO2 safe tubing add $3. Email me at [email protected].


----------

